# Our microwave oven just died...what to do?



## Paco Dennis (Oct 9, 2021)

Our microwave died about a week ago. Man, we didn't realize how dependent on it we were. Now we have to heat our food and coffee ( when room temp ) in sauce pans. It actually only takes a few minutes more that way. So, we are going back to the future, no...I meant past and keep going without one until we can't stand it no more. We also found out recently that microwaving food really takes the nutrition out of the foods...that's a big reason because we are eating as nutritionally as possible currently and for the foreseeable future. 

Could you make it without your microwave?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Our microwave died about a week ago. Man, we didn't realize how dependent on it we were. Now we have to heat our food and coffee ( when room temp ) in sauce pans. It actually only takes a few minutes more that way. So, we are going back to the future, no...I meant past and keep going without one until we can't stand it no more. We also found out recently that microwaving food really takes the nutrition out of the foods...that's a big reason because we are eating as nutritionally as possible currently and for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Could you make it without your microwave?


Yes I could live without the microwave. 

I don't reheat coffee; in fact if it gets cold I might put ice in it because I like iced coffee anyway.

 I don't like to defrost food in the microwave; it gets weird.

 I use it for making popcorn and sometimes bacon but that's rare

When heating up things like soup I'd rather use a saucepan because the bowl that the soup is in gets too hot in the microwave.


----------



## Ceege (Oct 9, 2021)

I use my microwave a lot.  But, I've started using my large toaster oven even more.  It takes longer, but the food is crisper and isn't as soggy as the microwave can make it.  Especially when reheating things, like pizza slices.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2021)

I feel your pain about the dead microwave.  But, I think your concern about nutrition is unnecessary.  Here is an article that addresses that.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2021)

A thermos might help with the coffee.

Also, try reheating leftovers in a water bath. 

You can heat two or three canning jars of different foods at the same time.


----------



## Gemma (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Could you make it without your microwave?


Yep, sure can.  All I use mine for is a bread box.


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Could you make it without your microwave?


Perhaps, but life would never be the same again...

If I were  you I'd be getting a new one.  Right now!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Could you make it without your microwave?


No, I am very microwave-dependant.  I keep a spare 700 wt little microwave as a backup.  Though currently I am using the spare one because the bigger one a few months ago suddenly had trouble rolling the little rotator (I don't know what the correct word for it is), and when I took out the glass tray and rotator I found the metal under the rotator had rusted completely through!  I was so shocked.  I guess I need to be better drying out the inside of the microwave.  Now I've got a little fan on the counter next to the microwave and I blow it into the microwave for several seconds after I take out my food.
I need to order a new microwave so I can put the spare back on my shelf.  I also have a spare keurig but that was by accident because mine stopped working but then magically started working again before the replacement arrived.


----------



## Jules (Oct 9, 2021)

I wouldn’t be without the microwave.  Speedy for re-warming food.  I‘m adamant about using safe products to cook with lids - no plastic wrap on top.  There’s only one soup bowl to clean up, no extra sauce pans.


----------



## Judycat (Oct 9, 2021)

I call BS on microwaves destroying nutrients. Cooking on its own destroys some nutrients and the longer you cook an item the less nutrients remain. Microwaves heat food over a shorter interval than when using infra-red radiation. If you aren't microwaving your broccoli for 10+ minutes it should have the most nutrients intact.


----------



## katlupe (Oct 9, 2021)

I haven't used a microwave in years. I do not like them. For keeping coffee warm, or any beverage really I have an electric mug warmer. I can put cold coffee in it and it will warm it up, but it is not instant. 

For hot water I use an electric tea pot kind of thing. They can be cooked in. College kids use them in their dorms for cooking but I only use mine for water. If I want hot water all day, I pour it into a thermos and you can do that with coffee or whatever also. I was also looking at electric saucepans and very small burners that had surprisingly good reviews. 

Whatever you choose though, you will still have to pour it from a dish or a cup into something else. I used to say my wood stove was my microwave and I would put a dish right into a Dutch oven with a trivet under it on the heating stove and it would heat it up as fast as a microwave. Had to watch it though.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 9, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> I feel your pain about the dead microwave.  But, I think your concern about nutrition is unnecessary.  Here is an article that addresses that.



Thanks for the link. This has given us pause now...we will be researching this further. Apparently it destroys B12.

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10554220/


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2021)

Switched from microwave to toaster oven about a year or two ago .. don't miss the microwave.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Gemma said:


> Yep, sure can. All I use mine for is a bread box.


And it also makes a good shelf for plants, under the full-spectrum kitchen light.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> I feel your pain about the dead microwave.  But, I think your concern about nutrition is unnecessary.  Here is an article that addresses that.


I agree and I think that's a good article.
I was going to post that I believe that each cooking method varies, regarding which nutrients get lowered, and which remain high,
and it also varies depending on the type of food, but overall, while some foods might lose some nutrients, other foods retain more, so I don't think it deems that the microwaves overall lower nutrients, or lowers them more than other cooking methods.

Myself, I could live without one, and I did for years longer than many people did; But now I prefer to have one, for some uses, and for some times, and especially as I am very limited in my abilities and stamina, so it is m_uch_ healthier to _have more foods available, that are nutritious to eat, than to do without some of them.
It also makes less food wasted, and more kept fresh,
because I can keep all the biscuits fresh longer, for example, in the freezer, knowing they can be defrosted quickly and easily._


----------



## Lawrence (Oct 9, 2021)

I could go without a microwave but my wife could not. I would take the glass and magnets out of the broken microwave just to play with them then throw the microwave away .My wife for sure would buy a new microwave.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

In some instances/situations, the microwave is actually safer (believe it or not! ) because it automatically shuts off, which is important if someone gets otherwise occupied or forget, to attend to it promptly, which my stove does not do.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Thanks for the link. This has given us pause now...we will be researching this further. Apparently it destroys B12.
> 
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10554220/


I looked at your link.  The abstract says that B12 is degraded by microwaves, but it doesn't compare the loss with other forms of heating.  So, it doesn't really mean much.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

The most important thing that the microwave does for me, is to heat (and reheat, and reheat......endlessly and easily) 
my heat pads for pain relief.
I gave up on the electric heating pads years ago, and don't miss those!  Had hot water ones, for some years, but they became too difficult and dangerous for me to fill and empty, etc.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Thanks for the link. This has given us pause now...we will be researching this further. Apparently it destroys B12.
> 
> https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10554220/



Gosh, their article is about cooking _raw meats and dairy, _by microwave. I do _not_ use it for that! Is that a common use for them, by people here?

In addition, I am not feeling up to trying to figure out, if what they say in that article, relates or applies to the B12 in other foods, and whether that would also be diminished.
At this moment, I can't even remember which foods other than meats, contain significant B12, or if those are ones that would typically be microwaved.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 9, 2021)

I use mine for something nearly every day.


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Oct 9, 2021)

Rest in pieces


----------



## senior chef (Oct 9, 2021)

I never actually COOK anything in my microwave.
I use it to defrost stuff and to reheat certain things. (but never frozen left-over pizza slices)
Oh, yeah. I almost forgot. I sometimes pop popcorn it.

Paco Dennis: buy a new one. They certainly are cheap enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco,

Before you buy a new microwave _*put out the word.*_

Use the various apps like free cycle, Nextdoor, Facebook, etc... to see if anyone has a clean used microwave that needs a good home.

I would be amazed if you don’t have five or six offers by breakfast.


----------



## IrisSenior (Oct 9, 2021)

I probably could live without the microwave but I do like it for reheating food and defrosting.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Oct 9, 2021)

I use my microwave every single day without fail.

About two years ago, my Sharpe 1200 went on the blink in the morning. By late afternoon, I got a new one from Lowes. Just can't do without it.

I don't cook meats/fish in the microwave. Dinners are cooked on the stove top.

It's mainly for reheating, popcorn and my breakfast oatmeal.. Plus, I use it for making tea. Boil my water in the cup (3 1/2 mins.), then drop my tea bag in. Beautiful cup of tea every time.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 9, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Could you make it without your microwave?


We use our microwave frequently.....to warm up a cup of coffee during the day, or heat up a quick snack for lunch, etc.  We bought a new one when we moved here, 19 years ago, and it lasted almost 15 years.  When it failed, we just made a quick stop at the local Walmart, and bought a new one....a good basic MW can usually be found for 50 to 75 dollars.  If this one lasts 15 years, that's good enough.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 9, 2021)

I could live without a microwave but I use it for reheating almost everyday. 

The only things that I cook in my microwave are sauces and puddings. 
I wear the door off opening and closing  to stir these items as they cook but it beats cleaning the scorched mess in the bottom of a sauce pan because I tried to rush, or forgot to stir the sauces.

In a pinch, fish is pretty good cooked in butter also.


----------



## MickaC (Oct 9, 2021)

Yes, i've had microwaves for many years.
Cook veggies in it or use the airfryer.
Never cook raw meat in there, not very appetizing looking.
Warming up things sure saves time.
Melting chocolate.
To make this short, i will always have one.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Yep I would really miss my Microwave if I didn't have it..

I use it all day long to reheat items especially tea,  .. ..although I only ever cook eggs and veggies , from raw

If I was only ever allowed to use it for one thing...it would be to heat up my pain pads when I need them


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Our microwave oven just died...​


"The Day the Microwave Died" wasn't that a Joan Baez song?  

Or maybe it was Dixie, guess microwave wouldn't have worked as well.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 10, 2021)

I use mine every day and would buy another one when it dies.  So easy to cook for one and not heat up that stove.  So easy to heat up Jimmy Dean breakfast cups and my Lean Cuisine entrees.  I heat my water for my one cup a day coffee and other things.  I use the stove for cooking large amounts of food for Holidays, etc.
Sometimes I will cook a pan of homemade bisquits (sic) or cornbread.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Wouldn't go more than a couple of days without a MW.  It's a very handy reheating tool and great for cooking/steaming fresh and frozen veggies.  Mine is inside a cabinet so it doesn't eat up counter space.  

To echo what others have said, I use my MW, stovetop, oven and convection-toaster oven for different types of heating and cooking.


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 10, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Perhaps, but life would never be the same again...
> 
> If I were  you I'd be getting a new one.  Right now!


*What he said!*


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Our microwave died about a week ago. Man, we didn't realize how dependent on it we were. Now we have to heat our food and coffee ( when room temp ) in sauce pans. It actually only takes a few minutes more that way. So, we are going back to the future, no...I meant past and keep going without one until we can't stand it no more. We also found out recently that microwaving food really takes the nutrition out of the foods...that's a big reason because we are eating as nutritionally as possible currently and for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Could you make it without your microwave?


That cartoon is so funny.  Thanks for posting it! 
I love both the captions, and the drawing.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Cook veggies in it


Yes, besides defrosting and reheating, that is what I use it for.
It does very well with sweet potato or the long russet potato, or winter squashes....

and it actually saves a lot of power/energy/money, to microwave those, from not having the oven or stovetop cooking them, for the much longer time.

The microwave is also safer for preventing burns to hands or arms, while putting food items in and out of the oven, especially for some of us using the oven or stovetop, who have physical movement difficulties.

In short, while I avoided microwaves for many, many years, strongly preferring old-fashioned methods in the past, 
now in the present, I would want a new one, if at all possible. It does have some advantages.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 10, 2021)

I use my MW every morning to heat up my green tea.  And to cook hard shelled squash.  And eggplant.

But, funny thing, it died on me the other day after cooking my eggplant for about 6mins.  MW is 3mos new.
It was very steamy inside, so I left the door open.  Then, about 5mins later it came back to life! ??????


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> "The Day the Microwave Died" wasn't that a Joan Baez song?
> 
> Or maybe it was Dixie, guess microwave wouldn't have worked as well.


This terrible situation, you find yourself in, Paco, 
also brings to mind that song about, _The day the music died.... _


----------



## Kaila (Oct 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Mine is inside a cabinet so it doesn't eat up counter space.


That does sound great, that it doesn't take up valuable kitchen counter space, 
But if yours is in a cabinet, then it cannot provide for potted indoor plants to be set on top (like mine does)
in order for them to get the needed full-spectrum light, for growing and thriving while they are cooped up indoors!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I use my MW every morning to heat up my green tea.  And to cook hard shelled squash.  And eggplant.
> 
> But, funny thing, it died on me the other day after cooking my eggplant for about 6mins.  MW is 3mos new.
> It was very steamy inside, so I left the door open.  Then, about 5mins later it came back to life! ??????


Do you have space around it to allow cooling air to escape?  Your manual specifies how much space to allow, sides and back.  There is a temperature sensor inside that cuts off power if the interior gets too hot.  That's probably what happened to yours.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *What he said!*



We decided that we were a little paranoid about the vitamin thing so we went in to town and bought a used one for $40, in good shape. Craig's List is where we found it. The family is moving to New York city by car. It is really nice to be able to ask a question here, and have confidence that those who reply are in touch with these "senior" moments.


----------



## terry123 (Oct 10, 2021)

I like to bake a yukon gold small potato in mine.  I top with real butter, cheese and sour cream.  Its really a meal for me.  Sometimes I will put cottage cheese on top if I have it.  Love a sweet potato also. I open it up and put butter and a little brown sugar on top.  I prick the potatoes and wrap in a moist paper towel before putting in the microwave.  I don't eat much meat so these are a meal for me.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We decided that we were a little paranoid about the vitamin thing so we went in to town and bought a used one for $40, in good shape. Craig's List is where we found it. The family is moving to New York city by car. It is really nice to be able to ask a question here, and have confidence that those who reply are in touch with these "senior" moments.
> 
> View attachment 188479


To access your coffee do you move your toaster oven and the shelf holding it, or is the shelf affixed to the wall?


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> Do you have space around it to allow cooling air to escape?  Your manual specifies how much space to allow, sides and back.  There is a temperature sensor inside that cuts off power if the interior gets too hot.  That's probably what happened to yours.


I do, thanks.  It's a large, deep pantry cabinet.  Been housing a MW there for 35+ years.  This is our 4th in all that time - and we raised three kids so the MWs got a workout!  

When completely remodeling the kitchen a few years ago I made sure the contractor created a similar space for the MW. He was so taken with our solution to the "where do we stick the microwave" problem that he moved some things in his own house to replicate our setup. 

Our previous MW didn't actually die - the inside paint was starting to wear off which is why we replaced it. Luckily, our daughter had a MW that she gladly passed our way. She'd only used it for a couple of years before moving to a house with a built in MW over the stove. 

Score!


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 10, 2021)

I have always disliked microwaves; just didn't understand exactly what it was doing to my food. I have a lovely air fryer now and am not looking back. Hubby likes the microwave; I just use it to warm cat food and possibly leftovers. But certain things heat so much better in the air fryer, like chicken, pizza, and English muffins toast very nicely in there. 

I have a nice electric kettle with a stainless steel lining for heating water, and a small hot plate on my desk to keep my hot beverage warm.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 10, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> Do you have space around it to allow cooling air to escape?  Your manual specifies how much space to allow, sides and back.  There is a temperature sensor inside that cuts off power if the interior gets too hot.  That's probably what happened to yours.


Thanks Grampa...ya I figured it was something like that.
I'll chk to make sure I have it pulled enough away from the wall.

I found my manual afterwards....


----------



## StarSong (Oct 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Thanks Grampa...ya I figured it was something like that.
> I'll chk to make sure I have it pulled enough away from the wall.
> 
> I found my manual afterwards....


Oops - I thought he was talking to me.  

Good advice for anyone with a MW though!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 10, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Thanks Grampa...ya I figured it was something like that.
> I'll chk to make sure I have it pulled enough away from the wall.
> 
> I found my manual afterwards....


I put a little piece of wood about the right size behind mine and I just back the microwave up against it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2021)

We don't use our microwave every day, but if it would break I would definitely buy a new one.


----------



## horseless carriage (Oct 10, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Yes I could live without the microwave. I don't like to defrost food in the microwave; it gets weird.


We find that it's so much easier to cook for four, although there's only the two of us. The leftovers will provide another meal in a few days time without having to cook it. That's about all we use the microwave for. Never use it for defrosting, or cooking, just reheating and that's it. Before the microwave, reheated food, either in the oven or on top of a saucepan of boiling water, always looked gross and tasted gross too. 

There's a conspiracy theory that microwaves make your food radioactive and release harmful radiation, which raises your risk of cancer. The scaremongering goes on to say that microwaves destroy the nutrients in your food, increasing your risk of nutrient deficiencies. Well so far, I haven't seen a mushroom growing on the back of my head.

There is a low risk of microwaves causing plastic containers to release chemicals into your food  but if you want to play it safe, only microwave food in glass or ceramic containers.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Oct 10, 2021)

It's just me around here. One person meals and leftovers go to the microwave. Yes, I can live without it but I don't want to.


----------



## oldpop (Oct 10, 2021)

Years ago I lived in a resort area for a few years. Every year during late winter or early spring the realtors would refit the condos with new  furniture, appliances and electronics. The stuff they were replacing may have been three or four years old. A lot of it had nothing at all wrong with it. As a side job I would help them move out the old and bring in the new. I always had the pick of what I wanted. Otherwise it all went to the landfill. So for a while there if something went bad it was easy to replace. You would not believe some of the items that they would just throw out. It was quite amazing to me.


----------



## Lara (Oct 10, 2021)

I have a microwave but never use it. I have a hot plate for my Coffee Mug..."Mr. Coffee"
It often sits on there all day and is always the perfect temp without ever tasting stale.

Only costs $11 on amazon and lasts forever.
Has to be plugged in but I have multiple outlets on my surge protector.
It would make a great Christmas stocking stuffer! Measures 5" X 5"


----------



## carouselsilver (Oct 10, 2021)

oldpop said:


> Years ago I lived in a resort area for a few years. Every year during late winter or early spring the realtors would refit the condos with new  furniture, appliances and electronics. The stuff they were replacing may have been three or four years old. A lot of it had nothing at all wrong with it. As a side job I would help them move out the old and bring in the new. I always had the pick of what I wanted. Otherwise it all went to the landfill. So for a while there if something went bad it was easy to replace. You would not believe some of the items that they would just throw out. It was quite amazing to me.


It was the same, in a college town that I lived in. Sometimes I would find brand new things like slow cookers, toasters, etc. still in the box, thrown out. I had some neighbors who went around on trash collection night, and they made out like bandits,lol.


----------



## Knight (Oct 10, 2021)

1st lets address the myth about microwaves takin the nutrition out of food.

There's nothing about microwaves that damages food more than other cooking methods. In fact, microwaving can actually preserve nutrients. Boiling vegetables tends to leach out the soluble vitamins into the cooking water, and ovens expose food to much longer cooking times and higher temperatures.

https://www.google.com/search?q=doe...rome..69i57.3857j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Next would be is the microwave on the counter or attached to a wall bracket?

on the counter no problem

on a wall bracket could be a problem. Not all brackets are the same so measuring & using the template that comes with a new microwave is a must. Then if it's mounted under a cabinet it can be difficult to replace without the right tools.

And yes we do use our micro wave a lot that is why replacing our under the cabinet model taught me if it fails next time I'll have it installed by the seller.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2021)

I can live without it, the one I have hardly gets used.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 10, 2021)

I couldn't live without mine.  It's an over the stove model for about 10 years old.  It has both M.W. & Convection cooking.  Before my wife passed she could cook a whole meal in it.  I still do some of her recipes, as it's faster than on stove or oven as you can combine convection with M.W. to make it faster & still juicy.  

Similar to this but much older.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Kitchen...ensor-Cooking-Technology-KMHC319ESS/205896511


----------



## Feelslikefar (Oct 10, 2021)

When our last microwave quit, I just couldn't throw it away.
The 'take-it-apart' in me grabbed my multimeter and after a few checks, found I had a blown Fuse.
Everything else checked out, so replaced the fuse ( lots of places sell them for MW's ).
Worked fine for many years till the wife wanted a bigger one.

Disclaimer:  Don't try this if you're not familiar with such equipment, there's a thing ( capacitor ) that
holds an electrical charge even when the unit is unplugged! you don't want to mess around without discharging
it. )

Brought this up just because for me, it's fun to 'take-things-apart' and most times I get them back together
with only a few screws and such left over.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 10, 2021)

Our microwave is over 30 years old and still works fine. (Knock on wood.) It's great for making baked potatoes and heating up leftovers. We use our toaster oven more than the microwave, though.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 10, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> When our last microwave quit, I just couldn't throw it away.
> The 'take-it-apart' in me grabbed my multimeter and after a few checks, found I had a blown Fuse.
> Everything else checked out, so replaced the fuse ( lots of places sell them for MW's ).
> Worked fine for many years till the wife wanted a bigger one.
> ...


That happens whenever I work on our cars. There's always a few bolts left over. Maybe they're just spares like the extra buttons they give you on button down shirts.


----------



## Jules (Oct 10, 2021)

Grampa Don said:


> I put a little piece of wood about the right size behind mine and I just back the microwave up against it.


That’s what we do too.  Ours has a built in cabinet like @StarSong.  The only thing that I would do differently is to add an easily accessible switch to turn off the power when we’re away on vacation. 

Unless someone is medium/tall height, I’d never have one over the stove.  Watched a friend hurt her hand while removing something that was too hot and steamed leaked on her.  Too many chances to have an accident, especially for seniors or kids.

JMO, I wouldn’t have one placed below counter level either.  Too much bending over.  A design change for the sake of change, not for practicality.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 10, 2021)

Feelslikefar said:


> When our last microwave quit, I just couldn't throw it away.
> The 'take-it-apart' in me grabbed my multimeter and after a few checks, found I had a blown Fuse.
> Everything else checked out, so replaced the fuse ( lots of places sell them for MW's ).
> Worked fine for many years till the wife wanted a bigger one.
> ...


A lot of times a microwave will fail due to some inexpensive part.  But, like you said, it's a dangerous device to work on if you don't know what you're doing.  There is a reason there are often special screws holding the cover on.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2021)

I also heard the microwaving takes the nutrition out of the food, but does it do that only after 1 or 2 minutes? Or is that referring to actually cooking the food in there, rather than heating it up. My son doesn't use a microwave and my sister's nephew in law, who was a doctor refused to use one too. I use mine daily.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2021)

StarSong said:


> To access your coffee do you move your toaster oven and the shelf holding it, or is the shelf affixed to the wall?



The shelf is affixed to the wall. Before, the Microwave was on top. We recently got the toaster oven and it was annoying to keep bending over to keep the toast from burning ( learning curve for new tool ). Now we have a nice clean shelf and I can easily use the toaster now.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 10, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I also heard the microwaving takes the nutrition out of the food, but does it do that only after 1 or 2 minutes? Or is that referring to actually cooking the food in there, rather than heating it up. My son doesn't use a microwave and my sister's nephew in law, who was a doctor refused to use one too. I use mine daily.



At least the research we did says that microwaves don't have as much nutrient depletion as oven or stove cooking.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> At least the research we did says that microwaves don't have as much nutrient depletion as oven or stove cooking.


Interesting!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2021)

carouselsilver said:


> It was the same, in a college town that I lived in. Sometimes I would find brand new things like slow cookers, toasters, etc. still in the box, thrown out. I had some neighbors who went around on trash collection night, and they made out like bandits,lol.


That would have been a haven for my husband. I used to tease him saying "I sold my heart to the junkman".  
@Sylkkiss I know what you mean!


----------



## mrstime (Oct 10, 2021)

We can buy microwaves for under $100.00 , Canada is usually more expensive than the US so  almost everyone can afford one.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 10, 2021)

Of all the microwave ovens I had the best one had an exterior exhaust vent.

















www.labroots.com/trending/videos/12014/microwaving-food-affect-it-s-nutritional-value

www.health-science.com/microwave-hazards/

www.epa.gov/radtown/non-ionizing-radiation-used-microwave-ovens

www.livescience.com/microwave-ovens-safety-health.html

www.consumerreports.org/microwave-ovens/best-microwaves-of-the-year-a4592238775/

www.safespaceprotection.com/news-and-info/microwave-oven-dangers/

www.everydayhealth.com/healthy-living/green-health/microwave-dangers-urban-myth-frightening-reality/

www.interestingengineering.com/this-simple-test-lets-you-know-if-your-microwave-has-a-radiation-leak

www.quora.com/Is-exposure-to-microwave-oven-leakage-harmful-in-the-long-term

www.fda.gov/consumers/consumer-updates/5-tips-using-your-microwave-oven-safely

www.bbc.com/future/article/20200714-is-it-safe-to-microwave-food

www.historyofmicrowave.com/microwave-oven-inventor/percy-spencer/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microwave_oven

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Percy_Spencer


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 10, 2021)

What make are you going to buy? My aunt bought a GE microwave and lasted a year and half and broke down. Had to buy another one which made her real bad.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> There is a low risk of microwaves causing plastic containers to release chemicals into your food but if you want to play it safe, only microwave food in glass or ceramic containers.


Agree it's possibly not healthy to MW in plastic containers - the other problem with doing so is that it trashes the plastic.  Like you, I use glass and ceramic containers.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 11, 2021)

Robert59 said:


> What make are you going to buy? My aunt bought a GE microwave and lasted a year and half and broke down. Had to buy another one which made her real bad.


In the picture I posted it is a used "Farberware" brand.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/our-microwave-oven-just-died-what-to-do.64822/post-1880929


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> I have a microwave but never use it. I have a hot plate for my Coffee Mug..."Mr. Coffee"
> It often sits on there all day and is always the perfect temp without ever tasting stale.
> 
> Only costs $11 on amazon and lasts forever.
> ...


I have the same thing, Lara. It really comes in handy for a diehard coffee drinker like me.


----------



## Michael Z (Oct 11, 2021)

I make oatmeal in a microwave about 3 times a day. I make it in the dish so as to not create a pan each time. And I heat rice several times a day in the microwave and sometimes coffee. Pretty much lost without one!

I have heard that an inverter type microwave will hold up better.


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 11, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> I make oatmeal in a microwave about 3 times a day. I make it in the dish so as to not create a pan each time. And I heat rice several times a day in the microwave and sometimes coffee. Pretty much lost without one!
> 
> I have heard that an inverter type microwave will hold up better.


I bought one of those inverter MWs from Costco.  By Panasonic.  1200 watts.  
I took it back...didn't like it.

It took forever to heat anything up.  I'd have to put it on for 4-4.5 mins to heat up my tea.  I was using a plastic
cup, but never had a problem in my Sharp.  1.5-2.5 in my Sharp carousel.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2021)

When mine went out, I bought one the same day. No I'd be lost without it.

I would love a toaster oven. If I ever move and have more counter space, I'd like to get one.


----------



## Remy (Oct 11, 2021)

Michael Z said:


> I make oatmeal in a microwave about 3 times a day. I make it in the dish so as to not create a pan each time. And I heat rice several times a day in the microwave and sometimes coffee. Pretty much lost without one!
> 
> I have heard that an inverter type microwave will hold up better.


I'm weird I guess but I don't like to cook oatmeal in the microwave. Perhaps because I don't like it chewy, I like it well cooked. What I do is cook enough for 3-4 servings. I like it fine reheated. In the microwave of coarse.    I also do this to save on using pots.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 11, 2021)

I got an inexpensive microwave on amazon.  It was less than $100.00 a few years back and is a Sharp and is stainless steel.  I live alone and don't make major meals in it, though, so it's a smaller one than the huge ones.  

I'd rather not do without one.  I heat many food items in there.  I sometimes use the reduced power function so as not to heat things as quickly, too.  Yes, I love my microwave and will keep on using it.  

Also, to make meals I prefer to use the stove top and regular oven.


----------

